# Applying for Dual Citizenship?



## xtian12 (Jan 28, 2019)

My parents are Permanent Residents in the United States and citizens of Mexico.
I was born in the United States, therefore a US Citizen. 

Does anyone know how to go about getting my dual citizenship with Mexico? What do I need to present to the Mexican Consulate?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

xtian12 said:


> My parents are Permanent Residents in the United States and citizens of Mexico.
> I was born in the United States, therefore a US Citizen.
> 
> Does anyone know how to go about getting my dual citizenship with Mexico? What do I need to present to the Mexican Consulate?


Both your parents should apply for US citzenship and pay the $340.00 dollars each so that if one predeceases the other and moves back to retire in Mexico they can receive death benefits without needing to live in the US for 6 months out of a 12 month period to keep their US permanent resident card. One never knows where one might end up down the road.


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

xtian12 said:


> My parents are Permanent Residents in the United States and citizens of Mexico.
> I was born in the United States, therefore a US Citizen.
> 
> Does anyone know how to go about getting my dual citizenship with Mexico? What do I need to present to the Mexican Consulate?


The consulate can give you the details, but I believe that you will need a Mexican birth certificate from at least one parent. Do they have Mexican passports? That might do as well.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Please tell your parents to become citizens .. If they are not and want to retire in Mexco they wil withold 30% of their income and then they will have to wait a while to get back what is owed to them because the forms are always late coming out.. Also they will lose their green card if they do not reside in the US any longer.. I highly recommend that they become citizens of the US.


----------



## brunoeca23 (Jan 3, 2019)

xtian12 said:


> My parents are Permanent Residents in the United States and citizens of Mexico.
> I was born in the United States, therefore a US Citizen.
> 
> Does anyone know how to go about getting my dual citizenship with Mexico? What do I need to present to the Mexican Consulate?



First go the main city hall of your cit your moving go the there civil births and deaths departments start there , they give you a list things needed 

this is have you registered in there town birth records from there you going to take that to chilpancingo de los bravo Guerrero or the closes big city near you usually downtown and go to there birth records department 

Once you have you birth certificate you need to get your CURPS that is easy to get once you have you Mexican birth certificate 
once you have that you can to get your INE Mexican electoral voting card 

for that you need a place where you staying has to be under your name and if not two witness 

is somewhat of ahassle but it took me about 1-2 months to have everything in order


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

AlanMexicali said:


> Both your parents should apply for US citzenship and pay the $340.00 dollars each so that if one predeceases the other and moves back to retire in Mexico they can receive death benefits without needing to live in the US for 6 months out of a 12 month period to keep their US permanent resident card. One never knows where one might end up down the road.


Agreed. The world changes and one never knows where one might eventually end up, so cover as many bases as possible. A friend of my son managed to accumulate 5 different passports by the time he was 15 years old. His parents were looking ahead.


----------



## xtian12 (Jan 28, 2019)

I just tried to make an appointment with the Mexican Consulate through MexiTel. They told me they have no appointments available, and to keep calling to see if anyone has cancelled.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

First of all, technically you are not actually “applying for dual citizenship”. Any given country can only grant you its own citizenship, not dual citizenship. 
You already have Mexican nationality through your parents. The Mexican constitution states that any person born outside of Mexico to parents who have Mexican nationality by birth also has Mexican nationality. 
What you will be doing, then, is documenting the Mexican nationality that you have by rights. The registration itself is free, only there is a charge for copies of the birth certificate. After you have the certificate, you should be able to use it to get your Mexican passport.
Here is the link for doing this at the Mexican consulate in LA; other Mexican consulates should have a similar procedure.


----------



## Haskins (May 21, 2017)

As a dual Citizen I went through the process of registering with the Mexican consulate a couple of years ago. They gave me a "Matricula Consular", a consulate ID Card with my photo and CURP. I got my passport a couple of months later. I then had my adult son go through the process as well, but he managed to get his Matricula Consular AND his passport done on the same day! We both got our INE the following year as the Mexican presidential elections approached.


----------

